# rénovation iMAC PPC G4 - OS X 10/3/9



## jmpas (11 Mai 2010)

bonjour
je me lance dans le monde Mac avec un vieux PPC G4 (demi boule blanche avec écran sur bras articulé dessus).
le système a l' air assez installable ! en partant en vrille régulièrement (un symbole coloré qui ne s'arrete pas de tourné)...

y a t il une version plus récente de l'OS à installer ? ça se trouve ou ?

comment rajouter de la mémoire sur une telle demi pomme ?

ça vaut le coup pour installer un scanner à diapo NIKON COOLSCAN V ED ? et traiter les photos.

merci pour vos réponses.
JMPAS


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mai 2010)

Normalement, tous les Mac sont fournis avec leur DVD/CD d'install. Si tu ne l'as pas, je ne sais pas si la dernière version (10.6) tournerait comme il faut ... Vu qu'on ne peut mettre sûrement pas plus de 1 Go de RAM dans ce Mac (qui est un vrai bijou au passage).

Essaie de te procurer un Mac OS X Tiger, il tourne très bien dessus ! Mais là, ça sera de l'occas forcément vue qu'il n'est plus en vente depuis quelques temps maintenant.


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mai 2010)

10.6 c'est Intel only.


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Mai 2010)

bonjour
Si c est un imac 800GHZ  c est 2 fois 512mo de ram SDRAM PPC 133
Si c est un imac 1 a 1,25 Ghz c est deux fois 1g de ram  DDR 266/333/400 MHZ PC 2100/2700/3200
Tiger par mp 
voici des liens pour l install de ram

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2989
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S72X9Gjy5WM
http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mai 2010)

Si le tien peut monter à 2x1 Go de RAM, tu peux tenter Leopard (10.5)


----------



## jmpas (13 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ces réponses, me voilà parti sur une piste pour installer TIGER et le gonfler avec 1 Go, ça devrait le faire pour pas trop cher et pénétrer ce "fameux" Mac World !
JMP

imac G4 (la demi pomme!) 1Ghz 512 Mo 74Go Mac OS X 10.3.9


----------



## jmpas (13 Juin 2010)

et voilà : disque dur remplacé en 250Go/7200tm/16Mo et la mémoire boostée à &,5 Go.
coté soft : installation de la version 10.5.8 et maj successives pour etre au derniers niveaux possibles.
imprimante en réseau installée en 2 clics

et tout ça sans l'utilisation de compétence technique.... ça change de ce foutu WINDOWS

et ça marche très bien pour des besoins basiques.

mais... je cherche à installer iPhoto 09 qui semble compatible avec ce niveau d'OS,
mais je ne trouve pas comment acheter juste iphoto09 (les autres soft ne m'intéresse pas ou ne tourne pas avec mon processeur), .... et je déteste acheter quelque chose que je n'utilise pas !

quelqu'un a t il une idée ? MErci d'avance.
JMPAS


----------

